# EpiWeb Moss Mix



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I got some of this from dartfrog - cost about a tenner i think.

I've possibly bought it under false assumptions ... i was assuming you literally just sprinkle it over normal wood, substrate etc and it will 'maybe' grow some moss and other plants.

reading the info that came with it, appears you have to add water until it becomes a paste and then smear it on to an epiweb background or epiweb branch? Is this the case?

If so, it's for sale lol :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> I got some of this from dartfrog - cost about a tenner i think.
> 
> I've possibly bought it under false assumptions ... i was assuming you literally just sprinkle it over normal wood, substrate etc and it will 'maybe' grow some moss and other plants.
> 
> ...


Wolfie's had some success with a similar method, although I think he just uses ordinary moss. Of course the maker recommend their own substrate, but as I understand it, you smear the past over the substrate of your choice- it doesn't have to be epiweb. A paintbrush is useful for the spreading. Like all moss growing, moisture and light seem to be the keys.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dartfrog sell Epiweb thats why they recommend it !! Most people who use i Epiweb soon move away,they find that it dries out quickly so they prefer natural substrates.

You can use it on treefern root or Gorilla Glue and soil background.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Colin we bought it from Marc at his shop, so never read any literaturei have literally become ware of the paste method last few days,see ninja's post on dendroworld under the vivs section,i think.He's using the epiweb stuff as well as the mix,anyway we have had some results sowing into our native mosses,i assumed this would be easier to keep the dam stuff moist 24/7we definitely get ferns coming out and some moss but difficult to appaise how much,also some results...patchy sowing it directly into our cork,but time consuming as hell to do, drives me nuts:2thumb:i'm going to try the paste method over cork next viv ,to see what results,i would assume i've never really sowed it thick enough doing what i have in the past,but there is no doubt it grows,must dash
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used the Epiweb moss mix a couple of times, mixing it with water first etc. Mixed results to be honest, I get much better results with my DIY moss slurry:-

Mainly live sphagnum moss, mix in any other mosses you want to try (Java, flame, xmas, weeping etc), slap it in the blender/food processor with a little water and blend it into a paste.

Add a small handfull of sphagnum peat, blend it up again.

Add water and keeping mixing until you have something that looks like thick mud.

Slap it/brush it wherever you want it. From this I get mosses, ferns and even little plants. I even somehow got some chirita tamiana seeds into it, no idea how, and have seedlings of this growing.....

Either way, you need to keep it moist and well lit.

As to Epiweb itself, I have a branch in my black jeans viv, mossed up with my own slurry. Ground level no growth, the very top bone dry I just can't keep it moist, the middle though is a lovely green moss and ficus covered 'thing', but it still looks nothing like a natrual lump of tree. lol

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

hmm ok, anyone want some epiweb moss for 7.50 delivered? lol


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

You may as well splat some about the place in your vivs and see what happens mate!

This thread just reminded me that I got some a couple of weeks ago so ive just splatted a bit in moist, well lit areas in most of my vivs:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> You may as well splat some about the place in your vivs and see what happens mate!
> 
> This thread just reminded me that I got some a couple of weeks ago so ive just splatted a bit in moist, well lit areas in most of my vivs:2thumb:


thats one of them there technical gardening terms Marcus....splatting moss,i like your style dude that made me laugh,thanks kiddo:notworthy:
J i agree go for it mate see what happens
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Splatting is a VERY apt description. I tried brushing it on, it goes on too thin. A good splat works much better. lol

I am gonna build on these guys suggestion you give it a go and say mix it in with some pulped live sphagnum, will give you a better matrix for it to grow on, should improve your chances of a good result I reckon.

Ade


----------

